# NCAA Basketball backhauls



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Is there any place to get a "game day" listing of backhaul transponder assignments for Saturday NCAA men's basketball games? There used to be a "900" number that one could call, but I think it is out of business.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Have you tried the Yahoo backhaul group? http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/backhaul/


----------



## MikeI (Jan 1, 2005)

Tom Wheat moved to the desert a few years ago. Backhaul list is a good list and so is the wildfeeds list. [email protected] To subscribe to backhaul use [email protected].


----------

